# Media error 13



## vincent3399 (29 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir à tous!

Comme beaucoup d'entre vous certainement, je suis un fan inconditionnel de la mini série de canal+ "Bref". Seulement, cela fait quelques jours maintenant que je ne parviens plus à regarder les vidéos sur le site de canal +, et je ne sais absolument pas pourquoi... S'affiche sur l'écran: CETTE VIDEO N'EST PLUS DISPONIBLE: Media error 13.
(un exemple de vidéo qui, pour moi du moins, ne marche pas: http://www.canalplus.fr/c-divertissement/pid3848-c-bref.html)

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## mistik (29 Mai 2012)

En tout cas chez moi je peux la lire sans problème. Donc non je ne vois pas où se situe le souci chez toi.


----------



## Sim4991 (30 Mai 2012)

J'ai le même problème que toi....


----------



## Polo35230 (30 Mai 2012)

Alors là, j'ai pas peur du ridicule...
Je vais imaginer une solution complètement débile où seuls les abonnés Canal+ pourraient avoir accès a certaines vidéos...

J'ai accès à la vidéo, mais, je suis abonné C+
C'est peut-être lié aux coockies.
Quand on se connecte sur C+, on récupère un (ou des) coocky
Quand on se connecte sur son espace client C+ (avec identifiant/mot de passe), on en récupère un autre, et là, on peut voir "Bref".
Je ne sais pas si un coocky peut induire ce genre de phénomène.

Pour info, quand je liste les coockies dans Safari (je ne bloque pas les coockies), j'ai:
canal-bis.com
canal-plus.com
canalblog.com  (peut-être pas lié à C+)
canalplay.com
+canalplus.fr

Mais bon, j'ai sûrement tout faux...
Reste plus qu'a voir si seuls les abonnés peuvent voir la vidéo...


Faire aussi un clic droit sur la video. Voilà ce que j'ai:
Player embarqué Canal+ V2.00 béta 95
Adobe flash player 11.2.202.235...

Autre piste:
Sur certains forums, il se dit que "media error 13" est liée au fait que l'adresse IP n'est pas localisée en France.
Bref, y'a plein d'hypothèses, mais aucune certitude...


----------



## vincent3399 (30 Mai 2012)

Je me suis enregistré sur le site, mais ça ne change rien =(
Ca m'énerve!


----------



## Absolutlee (5 Juin 2012)

up!

j'ai le même problème...

je suis au canada, ça peut être ça? les autres qui ont error 13, vous êtes français?

c'est dommage, j'aimais beaucoup cette émission


----------



## gillesmillecam (5 Juin 2012)

moi je suis en Belgique et j'ai aussi ce problème depuis quelques jours. J'étais au Maroc il y a quelques jours et j'avais le problème aussi.


----------



## ph11 (8 Juin 2012)

Et voilà que c'est le cas aussi pour le zapping.
Ils se sont lepenisés ou quoi ces racistes ?


----------



## bmn-mac (10 Juin 2012)

vincent3399 a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous!
> 
> Comme beaucoup d'entre vous certainement, je suis un fan inconditionnel de la mini série de canal+ "Bref". Seulement, cela fait quelques jours maintenant que je ne parviens plus à regarder les vidéos sur le site de canal +, et je ne sais absolument pas pourquoi... S'affiche sur l'écran: CETTE VIDEO N'EST PLUS DISPONIBLE: Media error 13.
> (un exemple de vidéo qui, pour moi du moins, ne marche pas: http://www.canalplus.fr/c-divertissement/pid3848-c-bref.html)
> ...



J'ai votre solution! L'astuce: http://pandoon.info/astuce-canal-ne-plus-avoir-cette-video-nest-plus-disponible-media-error-13/


----------



## vincent3399 (13 Juin 2012)

Merci beaucoup mec! Ca marche parfaitement =D


----------



## ninjastarrr (18 Juin 2012)

J'ai créé un compte exprès afin d'exprimer ma joie.

Merci pour cette solution plus simple et clean qu'il n'y parait.
L'icône est dur a trouver sur Mac(en haut a droite) mais tout fonctionne bien avec tunnelblick.
configuration -> paris -> connexion + regarder bref.


----------

